

Why You Shouldn’t Just Give a Quote to Potential Clients - suboptimal
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/05/05/why-you-shouldnt-just-give-a-quote-to-potential-clients/

======
tptacek
We do large amounts of consulting, and I just had the experience of
contracting out the look-and-feel of the Rails UI for our product to one
designer and our print collateral to another, so I feel like I've been on both
sides of this.

You should know that the "I think we should talk, what's your budget" answer
is pretty unfriendly, even though it makes business sense. When your prospect
is reaching out to 5 different firms for a competitive bid, it's really
annoying for them to have to convince you to cough up your rate.

------
thomasswift
well no matter what it is, it's going to be too high. Stay strong and get paid
what you want for the work that you do.

------
edw519
A "quote" isn't a number. It's text. With a number contained within somewhere,
maybe.

Perhaps "proposal" is a better word.

